# Storing automatic tools?



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Just curious how you guys store all your auto tools? Do you have one of them cases they sell, or did you make you own?

scott


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I use a couple plastic compound bow cases. The stuff takes up more space that way, but I'm not ready to spend $400 on a fancy case


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I made my own from plywood, 2 boxes, one long for bazooka, handles ,spotters, compound tube etc and the other square one for boxes, pump, heads, spares etc, all have there own seperate spot so the wont get damaged. Works great for me, i can stack boxes of mud on top no problem.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have the metal 400 dollar one from columbia . Do not buy it its not worth it. Cheaply made, the handles don't fit or stay in the slots like they should and any loose tools like angle heads etc just get bumped around when moving the case. Its better than having them in the truck tool box but it really is not worth the money IMO.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a 94 nissan pick-up. I have a tool box across the back that I carry two bazooka's, two pumps, three handles, a corner roller, angle handle, and some handfull of small tools. I have two side boxes (48") One has my three boxes, four angleheads, a small paint ext-pole for wipe-down knives (6",8",10") a bunch of other junk too. The other box holds the sanding stuff and all the other junk I think I need.

You really don't need a special box, just get tool boxes for your truck and stick em in there.:thumbsup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Scott_w said:


> Just curious how you guys store all your auto tools? Do you have one of them cases they sell, or did you make you own?
> 
> scott


We carry a couple cases specially designed for automatic taping tools. I'd say that half of the automatic taping tool sets we sell usually ship with a case. 

Taping Tool Cases
http://www.walltools.com/store/automatic-taping-tools/tool-boxes

I have a demo tool case that is basically brand new that I would make you a deal on. It looks just like this: http://www.walltools.com/store/automatic-taping-tools/tool-boxes/blu-tc.html

If you want, I'll take some interior shots of it and email them to you. It's got a few scratches on the inside, nothing big. Very tough case though.

Call me at the office on Monday if you want more info. 877-WAL-TOOL


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wall Tool the first link is the case that I have. The demo one Id like to see inside .


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

taper71 said:


> Wall Tool the first link is the case that I have. The demo one Id like to see inside .


Here is the photo you requested. I tried to "zoom in" on the area that shows wear. Other than that spot, the case is like new. There might be a couple of indentations in the interior rubber side walls (like little marks from the tools pressing up against the inner walls, but nothing big. The spot that I zoomed in on is the worst of it.)










That bottom piece of foam is about an 1" or 3/4" thick or so. It's tacked into the bottom of the case with a light adhesive. You could always remove or replace it altogether. But really, you can expect this type of wear to happen anyway. Let me know if you are interested and I'll make you a deal.

Cheers.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

i put mine in my back seat. i have a 4 dr truck. My tool box and trailor have been bent from people trying to break into them. So i store them in my truck


----------

